# 4 oz. Decoy J weights



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have 75-100 4 oz. J weights with rubber snubbers and lines. Ready to go. $1 each. GHG, ACE and others....


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Bump!


----------

